# [ALSA]Niveles a 0 tras reiniciar(SOLVENTADO)

## flaab_0n

Hola y feliz año a todos!!

Me corroe este simple problema. Cada vez que reinicio el ordena los niveles de alsa bajan a 0 y tengo q subirlos otra vez.

Como los dejo quitecitos??

 :Smile: 

Asias

----------

## jmp_

he he pues en principio guardando los cambios del alsa-mixer.

Pero bueno, mi consejo: pillate la herramienta para gnome "gnome-alsamixer" o algo asi que lo hace perfectamente.

un saludo.

----------

## pacho2

Tienes que tirar de alsamixer y seguir los siguientes pasos:

1. /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

2. rm /etc/asound.state (si quieres lo puedes mover en lugar de borrarlo, pero no creo que sea necesario)

3. /etc/init.d/alsasound start

4. alsamixer (quitas el MUTE de los volúmenes y los subes, luego sales de él pulsando ESC)

5. /etc/init.d/alsasound stop (deberá guardar los volúmenes)

6. /etc/init.s/alsasound start (para ver si funcionó o no).

gnome-alsamixer es un GUI para alsamixer, de forma que no creo que sirva para solucionar esto. Creo que este problema está ligado al servicio alsasound que, por algún motivo, no está guardando los volúmenes en /etc/asound.state (esto lo debe hacer, si mal no recuerdo, usando el comando alsactl (alsactl --help para más información)).

Saludos y suerte

----------

## aj2r

Que no se te olvide añadir alsasound al runlevel default(por ejemplo).

----------

## LinuxBlues

Realmente, no puedo comprender por qué a pacho2 se le olvidó el /etc/init.d/alsasound save    :Smile: 

Doy por hecho que en /etc/conf.d/alsasound tienes como última línea: SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

Por otra parte no eres el único, mucha gente está teniendo este problema últimamente y se debe a dos cosas, alsa como módulo (yo lo tengo built-in y jamás he experimentado problemas), y en /etc/modules.d/alsa no se elimina la anterior config y la nueva es un apéndice, lo cual hay que corregir... Al menos por lo que sé.

Yo lo tengo built-in y ya te digo que no me ha pasado nada por el estilo.

Échale un vistazo al /etc/modules.d/alsa si lo tienes como módulo, que seguramente sea esa la causa del problema.

----------

## Antares-1

Compilar el soporte a Alsa en el Nucleo y el Driver (En mi caso como Modulo el Emu10K de una SB Live!) Como modulo y añadirlo a /etc/autoload.config.d/"version del kernel" Tambien funciona, y la opción "SAVE ON STOP=YES" son tus mejores ayudas en este caso.

Lo mejor para minimizar el riesgo es compilarlos dentro del Nucleo y el modulo que da soporte al chipset de la placa como Modulo es lo mejor. A mi me paso y lo solucioné asi.

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Que no se te olvide añadir alsasound al runlevel default(por ejemplo).
> 
> 

 

Me consta que hay que poner ALSA corriendo en el runlevel boot.

un saludo.

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Realmente, no puedo comprender por qué a pacho2 se le olvidó el /etc/init.d/alsasound save   
> 
> Doy por hecho que en /etc/conf.d/alsasound tienes como última línea: SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"
> 
> Por otra parte no eres el único, mucha gente está teniendo este problema últimamente y se debe a dos cosas, alsa como módulo (yo lo tengo built-in y jamás he experimentado problemas), y en /etc/modules.d/alsa no se elimina la anterior config y la nueva es un apéndice, lo cual hay que corregir... Al menos por lo que sé.
> ...

 

Es que yo tengo el SAVE_ON_STOP=yes   :Embarassed:   por eso no me di cuenta de que en gentoo era distinto a mandrake. Este problema lo tuve yo hace tiempo en madrake 10.0 y lo sulucioné así, en el caso de mandrake el script siempre salva los volúmenes al hacer stop, gracias a LinuxBlues por la aclaración  :Smile: 

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Que no se te olvide añadir alsasound al runlevel default(por ejemplo).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Yo lo tengo en default y no tengo problema, creo que da igual  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## jmp_

En realidad no da igual de hecho, al menos antes, debías hacerlo así para que funcionase correctamente... por el mismo motivo que se trataba el tema de compilar ALSA como LKM y no built-in, y bueno... el caso es que pueden haber problemas al añadirlo al runlevel por defecto distinto a boot no obstante si te funciona sin problema me alegro :) aunque habría que tener en cuenta la configuración de cada máquina para no hacerlo como se recomienda.

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ALSA Initscript
> 
> We're now almost all setup. Whichever method you chose to install ALSA, you'll need to have something load your modules or initialize ALSA and restore your volume settings when your system comes up. The ALSA Initscript handles all of this for you and is called alsasound. Add it to the boot runlevel.
> ...

 

Referencia HandBook. (castellano)

Un saludo!

----------

## pacho2

Gracias por el link  :Smile: 

Aún así a mí si me funciona en default, de todos modos si oficialmente lo hay que poner en boot, lo cambiaré (supongo que tendrán sus razones). ¿qué quiere decir compilar el alsa como LKM y no built-in?

Saludos y gracias por la información  :Smile: 

----------

## jmp_

LKM = Loadable Kernel Module o sea módulo <M>

Built-in = compilado en el núcleo <*>

saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Gracias, ahora que lo pienso habría bastado con razonar un poco   :Embarassed: 

También se puede tener los módulos intergrados en el kernel, lo cual hace que el arranque sea un poco más rápido, pero para ello es necesario que conozcas los módulos que necesitas para sólo incluir esos.

Saludos

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gracias, ahora que lo pienso habría bastado con razonar un poco

 

Bueno lo cierto es que el fallo es mio por usar siglas y demás cuando no es para nada necesario.

De todas maneras creo que si lo compilas en el núcleo da problemas ALSA, que hay que compilarlo como módulo o no chuta vamos, eso recuerdo... y ciertamente creo que hace ya algún tiempo debí tener algún problema con eso en la Debian.

saludos.

----------

## pacho2

No hace falta que te disculpes  :Smile: 

La pega de compilarlo dentro del núcleo es que no puedes usar herramientas como alsaconf, ya que necesitan que los drivers estén como módulos. Si integrás en el kernel SÓLO los módulos que sabes que usas no tendrás problemas  :Smile: , aunque como dije, sólo sirve para ganar un par de segundos al arrancar y para que no tenga que calcular las dependencias entre tantos módulos. Yo, por ejemplo, una vez que sé qué módulos uso, suelo integrar algunos, como el floppy, los relativos al powernow, .etc y no da problemas, si bien es cierto que teníéndolos como módulo tampoco hay problemas  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De todas maneras creo que si lo compilas en el núcleo da problemas ALSA, que hay que compilarlo como módulo o no chuta vamos, eso recuerdo... y ciertamente creo que hace ya algún tiempo debí tener algún problema con eso en la Debian.
> 
> 

 

Sigo insistiendo en que yo lo tengo integrado en el núcleo sin el más mínimo problema.

La razón por la que en las primeras guías ALSA de gentoo se recomendaba usar el alsa-driver (que compilaba los módulos del núcleo) en lugar de integrarlo en el kernel o usar el módulo del kernel era porque alsa-driver solía estar más avanzado (versión ligeramente superior).

La paradoja surgió allá por el 2.6.10 o 12, en el que si lo integrabas el el núcleo y hacías un:

```
cat /proc/asound/version
```

te daba una versión superior a la considerada estable en gentoo y mostraba como masked la que el kernel incluía ya de por sí. Por eso se ha vuelto a la del kernel.

Conozco la historia de las guías alsa a la perfección dado que me encargué de su traducción y actualización al español, durante más de un año. Aunque ya no se encuentra bajo mi responsabilidad.   :Wink: 

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Conozco la historia de las guías alsa a la perfección dado que me encargué de su traducción y actualización al español, durante más de un año.
> 
> 

 

Felicidades   :Wink:  , pero yo no me he mirado las guías que mencionas salvo de casualidad y no muy a fondo, cuando yo tenia problemas con ALSA no existía Gentoo y no porque sea viejo precisamente... pero vaya, que si el tema está mejorado y ahora chuta pues perfecto eso que se gana.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La razón por la que en las primeras guías ALSA de gentoo se recomendaba usar el alsa-driver (que compilaba los módulos del núcleo) en lugar de integrarlo en el kernel o usar el módulo del kernel era porque alsa-driver solía estar más avanzado (versión ligeramente superior). 

 

mmm debe haber un mal entendido, al menos yo solo me he referido a ALSA <*> o ALSA <M> de hecho alsa-driver en la gentoo creo que (yo) no lo he metido nunca ya que tengo mi tarjeta de sonido en el kernel también y si lo hago me dará problemas más que ayudar.

 :Smile: 

saludos

----------

## flaab_0n

Tengo Alsa integrado en el kernel. No tenia alsasound en el runlevel. ¿Como se hace lo de los volumenes en este caso?

Gracias xD

----------

## jmp_

No estoy seguro pero creo que te sobra un ;

```

if( $tia1 == $tia2) { cat tetas | grep size > $size; if ( $tetas_t1 > $tetas_t2 ) ; { Fuck $tia_1 } else { Fuck $tia_2 }}

```

:P

----------

## alexlm78

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> No estoy seguro pero creo que te sobra un ;
> 
> ```
> 
> if( $tia1 == $tia2) { cat tetas | grep size > $size; if ( $tetas_t1 > $tetas_t2 ) ; { Fuck $tia_1 } else { Fuck $tia_2 }}
> ...

 

De hecho si sobraria. y faltarian 2 al estulo C

```
if( tia1 == tia2) 

{ 

   tetas_t1 = get_tetas(tia1);

   tetas_t2 = get_tetas(tia2);

   if ( tetas_t1 > tetas_t2 ) 

      Fuck(tia_1); 

   else 

      Fuck(tia_2);

}
```

Paca compilar con GCC.

Saluditos.

P.D. Como que no hay mucho que hacer ahorita.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Tengo Alsa integrado en el kernel. No tenia alsasound en el runlevel. ¿Como se hace lo de los volumenes en este caso?
> 
> 

 

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

exactamente igual

----------

## tecla

Tambien se pueden guardar los niveles de sonido con 'alsactl store'

De manera que cuando arranca alsa se cargan estos.

----------

## Batousay

Bueno, yo idee otro metodo, el el bash_profile creo que era... (ahora mismo no se exactamente el que carga cuando arrancas con cualquier usuario)

Puse que el comando alsamixer set PCM 510 unmute lo ejecutase cada vez que hacia login un usuario...

[bye]

----------

## DeMoNiX

La otra manera que yo tengo de establecer el sonido a otro volumen superior en el inicio es con aumix, lo cargo junto con el theme de fluxbox en la parte de "rootCommand" usando:

```
aumix -v 80 -w 80 &

```

Es un poquito sucio, pero soluciona sin problemas.

Saludos.

Demonix.

----------

## pacho2

Yo creo que lo mejor es usar alsamixer y hacer que los volúmenes se guarden normalmente  :Smile: 

----------

